
The new study suggesting sitting will kill you is kind of a raging dumpster fire - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/09/the-new-study-suggesting-sitting-will-kill-you-is-kind-of-a-raging-dumpster-fire/
======
camdenlock
Honestly, ars technica is "kind of a raging dumpster fire." Over the past few
years I've watched them transform from producing measured, interesting,
informative articles to producing politics-laden "reactionary youth" idiocy,
akin to Vox or Mic. Another one bites the dust, I guess.

~~~
Shikadi
I think that's the destiny of every platform as it becomes more popular, at
least HN is still probably the best there is (if not please do link =D)

------
lazzlazzlazz
This is one of the most unprofessionally written science journalism pieces
I've ever read; it was unbearable and I couldn't make it past the first third.

------
8_hours_ago
For those that are interested, the full original journal article is available
here: [http://sci-hub.io/10.7326/M17-0212](http://sci-hub.io/10.7326/M17-0212)

------
QAPereo
Just leave out the words, "sitting will kill you," and now you have a broadly
applicable statement for most of the soft "sciences" today.

------
drakonandor
Does the author think people usually stand to drink soda?

~~~
Protostome
The author claims that Coca Cola funds studies that diverts public health
agenda to other topics, so they won't discuss the harmfulness of sugary
beverages.

~~~
dogma1138
The cynical view would say that it's in Coca Colas best interest to reduce any
other harmful behavior since if people who drink coke live longer they'll
drink more coke.

Philip Morris ironically is also a huge fundraiser for cancer research.

